# How to clean early glass?? (roman glass)



## Sir.Bottles (Nov 27, 2012)

Is it safe to clean roman bottles (Ca 100-200 Ad) with cooper pellets?? Or any advise how to clean Roman bottle??
 Thanx in advance.[]


----------



## epackage (Nov 27, 2012)

My advice is DO NOT CLEAN THEM.... Patina is everything with ancient pieces like that...


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 27, 2012)

dont clean ancient glass. It makes it much less desirable.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 27, 2012)

> Or any advise how to clean Roman bottle??


 
 soap and water.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 27, 2012)

dON'T TUMBLE IT WHAT EVER YOU DO. especially BY RICK LEESE,HE WILL GROUND THAT INTO SAND


----------



## Bixel (Nov 27, 2012)

I am just going to say what everybody else has so far. Patina is everything on ancient glass. You can wash the dirt out, but as far as "mineral damage", leave it on the glass! Makes it worth more.


----------

